# Destin Fishing Rodeo



## waxedfish (Feb 5, 2009)

Open Everyday - October 1st through October 31st.
The Rodeo is FREE to angler's fishing aboard a registered boat in the Rodeo.
Weigh-ins everyday on the docks at A.J.'s Seafood & Oyster Bar
from 10 a.m. until 7 p.m.Open to Private and Charter Boats.
Fishing on pier bridge jetty is free for anglers 14 years and younger. 
A $25 fee is required for anglers 15 and over.
Over 30,000 anglers compete throughout the month of October.
Over $100,000 awarded in cash and prizes.
Daily, weekly and overall prizes.
Junior, Teen, Ladies and Senior Divisions.
Virtually every gamefish is recognized with awards during the Rodeo. Whether you're trolling inshore for King Mackerel, offshore for Marlin and Sailfish, or fishing the deep bottoms for Red Snapper and Grouper, you'll be in the running for prizes.

When did they start having you register & pay a registration fee to fish off of land?


----------

